# Cast bullets



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I thought some of you may be interested in cast bullets. I have been casting bullets for about 30 years. I have cast hollow base minni balls for muzzeloaders, but never hollow point for modern handgun or rifle. With pure lead for muzzleloaders you get nice clean bullets at 675 degrees. When casting harder bullets I have had to go to 750 degrees. Recently I purchased a Lyman 185 gr, 45 caliber mould called the Devastator. It took me a couple hundred bullets before I realized I had to go to 875 degrees to get the lead to fill in behind the hollow point insert.

I googled 45 caliber +P loads and found that this bullet can be pushed to 1080 fps. Talking to some experienced people they think that with a 20 lb spring in my Kimber 1250 fps is no problem, even without a ramped full chamber support barrel. Reports of 1 inch groups at 25 yards sounds good to me. I have a 44 mag that will do that, but not a centerfire auto.

Important things are ventilation, and keep moisture away ( a drop from even a sneeze will turn 20 lb of lead into a molten grenade). I use a 200 cubic foot bathroom vent fan and 4 inch dryer venting to get the fumes outside of my shop.

I thought I would toss this out there with some pictures to try generate some interest in bullet casting. I am mixing wheel weight with 2.5% tin. Bullets like this cost about $5 per 100. I am turning out about five bullets per minute with this single bullet mould.














[attachment=2]IMG_0221.JPG[/attachment


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Very cool!!!!

This may be a dumb question, as I clearly don't know anything about casting bullets, but could you make your own 30 or 22 cal rifle bullets if you wanted to?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont cast bullets, but do make quite a few round balls for my muzzleloaders. If I shot pistol more, Id maybe think about it. I only just got into pistol reloading, so im just taking it one step at a time.

Got lucky and scored some dead soft lead roof flashing and old drain pipes a few years ago. Got about 140 lbs in the garage.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm very interested in bullet casting. I will be back to VC in November, just in time for deer hunting which leaves an entire winter for extra curricular activities. I'm going to try my hand at trapping and have been gathering a few weapons to play with. Being self sufficient with firearms has always been an interest of mine. Great post!


----------

